# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  καλοριφερ λαδιου

## stinger

εδω και καποιες μερες το καλοριφερ λαδιου που εχω παρατηρησα οτι ζεσταινε το μισο περιπου ενω δουλευε κανονικα....το ανοιξα μηπως εφταιγε κατι με τον διακοπτη και μετρησα και τις αντιστασεις.. 
με το πολυμετρο μετρησα 56 Ω αντισταση και τις 2 αντιστασεις 
μετρησα με το πολυμετρο το ρευμα που παει στις αντιστασεις και βρηκα:
μπλε-ασπρο 220v
μπλε-κοκκινο 220v
αλλα φαση με γειωση 16v 

επειδη εχω αλλο ενα ιδιο που δουλευει σωστα το ελυσα απο περιεργεια και σε αυτο μετραω φαση-γειωση 220v

τι μπορει να φταιει??
ποσσα ωμ πρεπει να δειχνει μια καλη αντισταση??

----------


## picdev

πόσα watt είναι και πόσες αντιστάσεις έχει?

----------


## stinger

2500w και εχει 2 αντιστασεις...δηλαδη εχει 4 ακροδεκτες επανω...2 φασεις ενας ουδετερος και μια γειωση

μια αντισταση για καλοριφερ λαδιου ποσο περιπου εχει?

----------


## picdev

R=V^2/P άρα η κάθε αντίσταση είναι 10ohm,
για να τη μετρήσεις βγάζεις τους ακροδέκτες?

----------


## stinger

οχι δεν εβγαλα τους ακροδεκτες  αλλα ειχα τον διακοπτη κλειστο...αυριο θα κανω παλι μετρηση με εκτος τους ακροδεκτες για να σου πω ακριβως ποσο εχει αντισταση...ποσα ωμ πρεπει να δειχνει για να ειναι καλη??  αν δειχνει 0 ειναι καμμενη η βραχυκυκλωμενη??

----------


## picdev

φρόντισε στο σημείο που θα πάρεις μέτρηση να το ξίσεις πολύ καλά με ένα κατζαβίδι να μην είναι μαυρό για να κάνει καλή επαφή,
σύμφωνα με το τύπο R=V^2/P .
όπου P είναι η ισχύς 2500w
όπου V , η τάση του δικτύου 220v
άρα η συνολική αντίσταση είναι 20ohm επειδή έχει 2 σε σειρά αντιστάσεις είναι 10ohm η μία

----------


## stinger

σε ευχαριστω..ωραια θα το κανω ετσι...θα μετρησω αντισταση ουδετερο-γειωση για να δω αν υπαρχει διαρροη καταρχας διοτι το ρευμα που μετραω εκει ειναι 16v κατι που με ανυσηχει ενω θα επρεπε να ειναι 220v...
μετα θα μετρησω ουδετερο με καθε φαση για να δω ποσα ωμ θα δειξει

η λογικη λεει πως στην μετρηση ουδετερο-γειωση δεν πρεπει να δειξει τιποτα
για να βρω ποσα watt αποδιδει  η καθε αντισταση ο τυπος ειναι  ταση στο τεραγωνο/αντισταση?? δηλαδη 220v στο τετραγωνο/οτι αντισταση βρω??

----------


## picdev

μου τα λές μπερδεμένα, αν είχες διαρροή θα έπρεπε να πέσει ο αυτόματος ηλεκτροπληξίας,δεν είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος.
εσύ θα μετρήσεις ohm μεταξύ των 2 ακροδεκτών της αντίστασης. ναι ο τύπος είναι τάση στο τετράγωνο.
α και μετράς τάση όχι ρεύμα.




> _μετα θα μετρησω ουδετερο με καθε φαση για να δω ποσα ωμ θα δειξει_


τι εννοείς εδώ? τι σχέση έχει ο ουδέτερος και η φάση με την αντίσταση?
εσύ θα μετρήσεις τους 2 ακροδέκτες της αντίστασης χωρίς να έχεις τίποτε συνδεμένο

----------


## vasilimertzani

εκει που μετρας 16v φαση γειωση σημαινει οτι δεν εχει γειωση.τσεκαρε το ειναι ακρος επικινδυνο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να πρόκειται και για διαρροή λαδιού εσωτερικά. Κατευθείαν για πέταμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Σε σειρά θα είναι οι 2 αντιστάσεις;

----------


## mixalis1988

Μαλλον θα ειναι παραλληλα.Και δεν ειναι και απολυτως σιγουρο οτι θα ειναι ιδιες οι τιμες τους.Μπορει η μια να ειναι 1000w και η αλλη 1500w.

----------


## stinger

η αντισταση επανω εχει 4 ακροδεκτες...στους 2 παει ρευμα στον ενα ειναι ο ουδετερος και στην τεταρτη ειναι η γειωση
επανω γραφει 2500 w οτι ειναι .. το προβλημα ειναι πως μετραω το ρευμα που παει στους ακροδεκτες και βρηκα πως φαση-ουδετερος 220v αλλα φαση-γειωση μολις 16v πραγμα που σημαινει πως καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει εσωτερικα διοτι εξωτερικα δεν υπαρχει καποια διαροη η κατι αλλο..βεβαια το εχω βαλει στην ακρη προς το παρον μεχρι να παρω μια καινουργια αντισταση αν βρω

----------


## goosey

Σε καλοριφέρ λαδιού Delonghi που λείπει το φις πως θα καταλάβω ποια είναι η γείωση για να βάλω φις?
Τα καλώδιά του είναι μπλέ, καφέ , πρασινοκίτρινο.  Λογικά το πρασινοκίτρινο δεν είναι η γείωση?
Μου το έδωσε ο αδερφός μου γιατί έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα,μαύρισε το φις και την πρίζα και πήγε και έκοψε το φις.
Φυσικά θα το ανοίξω πρώτα να δω και μέσα τις επαφές τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι το πρασινοκίτρινο είναι η γείωση , να κοιτάξεις να πάρεις κατάλληλο φις (σούκο) , όχι ότι νάναι .... ζήτα να σου δώσουν για (καλοριφέρ να το πεις προφορικά) ... συνήθως αυτά τα φις είναι μαύρα και από καουτσούκ και δεν λιώνουν

----------

goosey (17-10-12)

----------


## greg-2

καλησπεραα!!!!!!!!! τη βοηθειασας, σε καλοριφερ λαδιου εριχνε 2-3 φορες τον διαροεις
μετα τον γενικο μαζι με τον γενικο της χελωνας,  η αντισταση εινε 3000w  
η μετρισεις εινε  φαση -ουδετερος  39ομ     φαση ουδετερος  29,5 ομ
και δυο φασης   67,5 ομ      τη κανουμε τωρα?????????

----------


## diony

Κάνε μετρήσεις τα 3 άκρα σε σχέση με τη με τη γείωση ,βάζοντας σε μεγαλύτερη σκάλα το ωμόμετρο
Συμπληρωματικά κάνε και έναν οπτικό αρχικά έλεγχο στις καλωδιώσεις του καλοριφέρ και στο φις αν δεν είναι  το εργοστασιακό  και το έχουν αλλάξει
Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος  για τη δουλειά σου να το έδινες σε κάποιο έμπειρο τεχνικό να σου το επισκευάσει και να το ελέγξει.

----------


## greg-2

φιλεμου τελικα πρεπει να εινε ο διακοτης,ηταν λιγο σαν καμενος
διπλα απο τον θερμοστατη στο αναμα ολα καλα
αλλαστο κλησειμο μπαμμμ ο διαροης,  η αντισταση ολες η μετρισης
γιωση με ακροδεκτες 0,2 περιπου.

----------


## diony

> η αντισταση ολες η μετρισης
> γιωση με ακροδεκτες 0,2 περιπου.



Εκεί πρέπει να σου δείχνει *άπειρη αντίσταση* αν δείχνει 0,2 κάτι δεν πάει καλά ,αρκεί όταν κάνεις τη μέτρηση να μην κρατάς *το γυμνό* μέρος των ακροδεκτών με το χέρι

αν μπορείς ανέβασε μία καθαρή φωτο να φαίνεται το πολύμετρο και ο επιλογέας του την ώρα της μέτρησης

----------


## greg-2

το λοιπον φιλεμου δες ολες της μετρησεις  προσοχει που παταν
η ακροδεκτες η 11 φωτο εινε γιωση , η δεξια αντισ εινε καμενη.

----------


## diony

Η μέτρηση  στην εικόνα 11  *2,2 ΜΩ*  είναι υποτίθεται καλή στη θεωρία , (πολύ πάνω από το όριο ,αλλά πιο καλά θα ήτανε αν σου έδειχνε άπειρο ) αλλά πολλές φορές μόλις αρχίσει να ζεσταίνεται η αντίσταση , η τιμή αλλάζει προς το χειρότερο  έχω τύχει αντιστάσεις με 4 και 5 ΜΩ κρύες  στις  οποίες σε λιγότερο από 2 λεπτά η αντίσταση μόνωσης  με γείωση γινότανε πολύ μικρή και έπεφτε ο διακόπτης διαρροής , κάτι που σημαίνει πως είναι ύποπτη .
Οι υπόλοιπες καλωδιώσεις  , θερμοστάτης διακόπτης είναι καλά ?
Την αντίσταση να την έδινες σε μαγαζί που φτιάχνουν αντιστάσεις  να την τεστάρουν
Αν όντως  έχει πρόβλημα ,και οι καλωδιώσεις μαζί με τους διακόπτες δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση να κοιτούσες μήπως σε συμφέρει για καινούριο , τα μεγάλα καταστήματα βάζουν τακτικά καλές προσφορές

----------


## greg-2

φιλεμου εχεις δικειο εβαλα κενουριο διακοπτη  η μια σκαλα ενταξη ανοιγη 
και κληνει και ζεστενη ,  η αλλη ανοιγη και στο κλησειμο τσαφ,
ο θερμοστατης και η καλοδιοσεις ενταξη   παμε για αλη αντισταση 
παντος σευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

greg-2 άμα θέλεις να ζεσταθείς καλά (στην φωτό τι είναι εκεί ? συνεργείο?) προτείνω να κάνεις το παρακάτω
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY7ob7sGw_M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOgS...ature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=170t...ature=youtu.be
Το τελευταίο βίντεο είναι δική μου κατασκευή (από παλιοσίδερα ) ομοίωση της αγοραστής που έχω. και άσε την ΔΕΗ να πα να κουρεύεται. :Tongue2:

----------


## greg-2

ελα καλεμου φιλε δες τη εκανα οσω για το καλοριφερ αστο.
     
πως το εκανες αυτο!!!! :Tongue2:

----------

vasilimertzani (13-10-14)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ρε συ είπαμε να κάνουμε θέρμανση για το σπίτι όχι για τον "Τιτανικό"! ... Μερακλής ο άνθρωπος , η αυτόματη πυρόσβεση δίπλα είναι όλα τα λεφτά.



> πως το εκανες αυτο!!!!


Στην δικιά μου βασικά όταν τέλειωσαν τα "κρύα" την άνοιξη , την ξήλωσα την αγοραστή , την έκανα μπίλιες κομμάτι κομμάτι και έκανα αντίγραφα το κάθε μεταλλικό κομμάτι . Η συγκεκριμένη σόμπα είναι 6Kw
Τα πάντα είναι φτιαγμένα στο χέρι (κοχλίας τροφοδοσίας /σαλίγκαρος/ πόρτα με το πυρίμαχο τζάμι κτλ) είναι φτιαγμένο στην κυριολεξία με μόνα εργαλεία την ηλεκτροκόλληση / ένα μίνι τορνάκι που χρειάστηκε για να κάνω τον άξονα του κοχλία με τα κουζινέτα/ ένα σβουράκι με λεπτές πέτρες κοπής για το κόψιμο 4mm λαμαρίνες / όσο για την στράντζα για να λυγίζεις τα σίδερα το έκανα με άλλη τεχνική (αδυνατίζοντας το σημείο της λαμαρίνας που ήθελα να λυγίσω με το σβουράκι και κατόπιν ένα γαζί με ηλεκτροκόλληση στο εσωτερικό της λυγισμένης λαμαρίνας (σε ορισμένα σημεία) χωρίς να υπάρχουν κενά αέρα στα σημεία λυγίσματος )

Η σόμπα "κελαηδάει" δεν έβαλα PCB κοντρόλ και πάνελ ενδείξεων επειδή είναι ακριβό (μπορώ να βάλω ανά πάσα στιγμή ) , και δουλεύει με συμβατικό θερμοστάτη και ένα χρονικό για την τροφοδοσία του πέλετ (που ο θερμοστάτης απλά κόβει την συνέχεια του χρονικού στην τροφοδοσία) . Τα μόνα μειονεκτήματα είναι ότι δεν έχει αυτόματη έναυση με αντίσταση έναυσης και αυτόματο καθαρισμό στο καμινάκι (οι φουλ στροφές του σαλίγκαρου εξόδου καυσαερίων για να καθαρίσει το καμινάκι ανά π.χ. μισή ώρα για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα κτλ) 
Τα έξοδα 
1) Όλες οι λαμαρινές/σίδερα = περίπου 70 ευρώ
2) τα 3 μοτέρ ...... κοχλία τροφοδοσίας / σαλίγκαρου/ και ανεμιστήρα απαγωγής θερμοκρασίας = 120 ευρώ 
3) Το πυράντοχο τζάμι = 20 ευρώ
4) χρονικό και θερμοστάτη 40 ευρώ .
Σύνολο 250 ευρώ.  :Tongue2:  την συγκεκριμένη την είχα αγοράσει με 1150 ευρώ (μπορεί να μην έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα της αγοραστής ) αλλά αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι το σπίτι τώρα ζεσταίνεται με 2 σόμπες των 6Kw. 

Απλά την σόμπα της ιδιοκατασκευής την παρακολουθώ με το ένα μάτι ανοικτό επειδή δεν είναι με προδιαγραφές φουλ ασφάλειας και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλεύει όταν λείπω από το σπίτι.

----------


## nyannaco

Πού είναι η αυτόματη πυρόσβεση;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πού είναι η αυτόματη πυρόσβεση;


 Λάθος έκανα .. δοχείο διαστολής είναι (με μπέρδεψε το χρώμα και η βιασύνη)

----------


## greg-2

ο συγκεκριμενος εινε με  5 και 6 χιλ  λαμαρινα τα τουμπα εινε ολα
μανεσμα σολινα και χωραεει 275 λιτρα νερο που δουλευει και
σαν δοχειο αδρανιας.     :Wink:

----------


## diony

Είσαι πρώτος ωραία κατασκευή

----------

